# koli commission



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

another dog for commission,,traveling all the way to australia


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Superlative work as ever Stanya! Absolutely gorgeous, how big is this artwork may I ask?

ES.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you ernest,,,it is on a4


----------

